# электро аккордеон "Полтава"



## prohor77 (10 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте форумчане. Предложили сей инструмент. Звуки не впечатлили,но жалко оставлять его в тех условиях,где он находится сейчас. Просят 5000р. Брать - не брать? И кнопка "ударные" что-то не породила оных при прослушивании...


----------



## zet10 (10 Июн 2015)

Если 5 т.р в качестве благотворительности не жалко,то возьмите.Я бы не стал...щас нам привезли 4 шт. Баянов за 1 тыс руб все скопом ( убитая рухлядь), я посоветовал выбросить все на помойку,всему свое время,есть вещи которые уже ни чего не стоят и их место на мусорной свалке.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (10 Июн 2015)

Играл на этом "чуде" в муз.училище в оркестре (начало 80-х). Использовали в качестве заменителя гобоя, флейты и т.д. Намучился с ним сильно. Датчик давления - никакой, громкость регулировать сложно. Да и контакты на Вашем экземпляре за столько лет наверняка по-окислялись. Звук, если играть solo, надоедает через 5 минут. Вывод: Врач сказал в морг - значит в морг.


----------



## prohor77 (11 Сен 2015)

я его выставил на ebay. Долго не брали. Сейчас стоит ставка 31 долл +80 доставка. Ставит чел из сша. Спросил типа язычки строят в басах и середине? А там вообще есть ли язычки? Мне что-то жалко с ним прощаться... 


да... я его за 1000р таки брал


----------



## vev (11 Сен 2015)

*prohor77*, 

Ну вот какие язычки в электронном инструменте могут быть? В цифровом ф-но нет струн, в баяне - язычков. 

Если эту гадость хоть кто-то хоть за какие-то деньги согласен купить, то что ж вы медлите?


----------



## prohor77 (11 Сен 2015)

аукцион через 2 дня закончится. Но у меня вид аккорд -"нулёвый" , пролежал в кофре 40 лет в местн Доме Офф. Я поменял все емкостя ,  вроде поет. Посмотрим ,что скажут о нем в Америке...коль  нигде более он не нужен.


----------



## zet10 (11 Сен 2015)

А для нас американцы не авторитет в аккордеонобаяном мнении)).


----------



## gte_33 (11 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Если 5 т.р в качестве благотворительности не жалко,то возьмите.Я бы не стал...щас нам привезли 4 шт. Баянов за 1 тыс руб все скопом ( убитая рухлядь), я посоветовал выбросить все на помойку,всему свое время,есть вещи которые уже ни чего не стоят и их место на мусорной свалке.


А я бы наверное купил, мне как раз электробаян нужен, что бы впендюрить туда синтезатор. Возиться с контактами не шибко хочется. Контакты не остались случайно?


----------



## zet10 (11 Сен 2015)

У меня есть баян топаз сломанный,если хотите могу отдать его вам,а есть еще сломанный 3-х рядный Вельтмейстер за 2 тыс.руб.


----------



## gte_33 (11 Сен 2015)

zet10 писал:


> У меня есть баян топаз сломанный,если хотите могу отдать его вам,а есть еще сломанный 3-х рядный Вельтмейстер за 2 тыс.руб.


Отдавать смысла нет. А продать - да. Отправьте пож. контакты в личку.


----------

